# 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?



## LiLaLauneBaerig (29. Mai 2012)

*750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Hi,
ich habe die Möglichkeit, mein altes Netzteil (Corsair TX750M, 80+ Bronze) für einen annehmbaren Preis zu verkaufen. Da ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich ein SLI-Sytem baue (ein Kumpel holt sich jedes Jahr ne neue Graka und hat momentan auch eine Asus GTX 670 DC2T, die er mir zum Freundschaftspreis überließe), möchte ich wissen,was man dafür für ein NT braucht. Ich hätte gern ein Marken-Netzteil (wegen Zuverlässigkeit und Prestige und so). Mein Sytem sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Intel ci5 3570K
GB Z77X-UD5H
128 GB SSD
1 TB HDD
8GB RAM
Blu-Ray Laufwerk
Cooler Master HAF-X

Off topic: wie bekomme ich mein System in die Signatur?


----------



## ich111 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Zur Signatur: Kontrollzentrum und dann links unter Profil auf Signatur bearbeiten klicken.

Die 650W reichen locker aus, da eine 670 maximal 200W und der Prozessor inkl Mainboard und Rest maximal 150W braucht. Warum willst du eigentlich ein neues NT?
Als neues könnte ich dir das be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Das Straight E9 reicht locker.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dazu noch Alternativen.
Enermax Platimax 600W ATX 2.3 (EPM600AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sea Sonic X-Series X-660 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn es günstig sein soll.
XFX Core Edition PRO 650W ATX 2.3 (P1-650S-NLB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Sind die angegebenen Leistungen eigentlich die absolute Leistung oder muss man noch den Wirkungsgrad wegrechnen?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Das ist die Leistung die das Netzteil liefern kann.
Wenn ein 750 Watt Netzteil 750 Watt an die Komponenten liefern muss nimmt es logischer Weise mehr auf. Eben wegen des Wirkungsgrades.


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Also würde das NT zum Beipiel 750 Watt abgeben müssen, würde es insgesamt 900 Watt (je nach Wirkungsgrad) aus der Steckdose ziehen?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Dann hätte es zwar einen miesen Wirkungsgrad aber so ungefähr.
Die Angabe bezieht sich immer darauf was das Netzteil leisten kann nicht was es aus der Steckdose ziehen kann denn der Wert ist logischer Weise zum Teil deutlich höher.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Bei Chinaböllern ist es eher anders rum (oft erreichen sie nicht mal die Hälfte), aber solchen Schrott empfiehlt dir nur der "Fachhändler" in großen Elektronikmärkten


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Bei Chinaböllern ist es eher anders rum (oft erreichen sie nicht mal die Hälfte), aber solchen Schrott empfiehlt dir nur der "Fachhändler" in großen Elektronikmärkten


 
Beim Combat Power steht das auf dem Aufkleber was das Netzteil maximal aufnehmen kann. Da es einen Wirkungsgrad von 50% hat kann es aber immerhin dann um 300 Watt abgeben. 
Baust du aber stärkere Hardware ein saugt sich das Netzteil den Kondensator von der Platine und platzt.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Combat Power steht das auf dem Aufkleber was das Netzteil maximal aufnehmen kann. Da es einen Wirkungsgrad von 50% hat kann es aber immerhin dann um 300 Watt abgeben.
> Baust du aber stärkere Hardware ein saugt sich das Netzteil den Kondensator von der Platine und platzt.


Dann fehlen die Schutzschaltungen, die das NT laut Hersteller hat, und der Rechner veranstaltet eine Grillparty mit Feuerwerk


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Alles klar
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Welches holst du dir jetzt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Er kauft sich das hier. 
MS-Tech Value Edition 850W ATX 2.3 (MS-N850-VAL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## LiLaLauneBaerig (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: 750 Watt NT ausreichend für GTX 670 SLI ?*

Erst mal gucken, ob es überhaupt ei neues NT sein muss (ich dachte immer das Corsair hat nur 600-650 Watt).


----------

